# My Chargriller Duo



## keith harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to this site I was able tune up my Duo here is a pix of it warming up on Turkey Day....








Grill height _Thermometers..._







And here was the feast it made  (Gas side I did the turkey charcoal side was a prim rib and a ham)







And the fruits of the labor...







Aloha and Be Safe

Keith


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Job!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great to me. Call me when you do it again and I'll come right now.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 25, 2012)

Man o Man i can smell that great food from here... nice job... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2012)

Food looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chazz (May 7, 2012)

I have the same grill and I just wanted to know why you added the extention to the chimmney on the charcoal side.  Am I missing a secret somewhere?  Food looks amazing btw


----------



## mnola917 (May 7, 2012)

Since smoke rises, without the extension, the natural path the smoke would take would be straight up from the fire box, to the left and out of the chamber, bypassing the cooking level and your food.  By extending the damper down to grate level with a piece of dryer vent (bought from home depot for less than 10 dollars) you cause the smoke to fill from the top of the chamber, down to the grate level before it leaves through the damper.  This now gets more smoke to grate level and more smoke on your meat.


----------



## da maxx (May 7, 2012)

What other mods have you done ? Did you install tuning plates ? How do you control the heat over the entire area ?

My brother has the same grill and is wanting to do more smoking.


----------



## keith harris (May 8, 2012)

Chazz said:


> I have the same grill and I just wanted to know why you added the extention to the chimmney on the charcoal side.  Am I missing a secret somewhere?  Food looks amazing btw


Yup what Mnola said.... it very works well...


DA MAXX said:


> What other mods have you done ? Did you install tuning plates ? How do you control the heat over the entire area ?
> 
> My brother has the same grill and is wanting to do more smoking.


I turned over the charcoal holder to use as a tuning plate it seams to work real well I have even temps on both sides of the grill.


----------



## chazz (May 12, 2012)

Keith Harris said:


> Yup what Mnola said.... it very works well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the same thing with the charcoal tin. Evened it out nicely


----------



## da maxx (May 12, 2012)

So the charcoal holder is inside the grill, under the cooking surface ?


----------



## chazz (May 15, 2012)

Yeah its a curved bottom with a heavy grate attached to it, so I flipped it upside down so it curves upward towards the cooking grate.


----------

